# Erstes und letztes Nicolai / Rahmenbruch und Service



## AdR (28. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

nicht zuletzt aufgrund der hier geschilderten, extrem guten Erfahrungen mit der Firma Nicolai habe ich mir vor etwas über einem Jahr einen Nicolai-RC-Rahmen (Größe XL) gekauft.
Leider sind meine Erfahrungen etwas abweichend, ich will diese einfach mal hier äußern. 

Der Rahmen wurde direkt vor dem Kauf bei Nicolai komplett überholt, der Hauptrahmen, der vorher raw war, wurde lackiert.

Der Rahmen war sicher nicht günstig, angesichts von 4 Jahren Restgarantie, der neuen Lackierung und des hohen Neupreises fand ich das aber auch ok. 

Ich habe das RC gewählt, weil ich ein eher gemäßigter Tourenfahrer bin (Tagestouren in den Alpen), der dem Rahmen fahrteschnisch nicht allzuviel zumutet aber gleichzeitig 100 Kilo wiegt. 

Ich fahre seit 1995 Moutainbikes und eigentlich hätte ich für den Einsatzzweck irgendwein Cube oder Canyon fahren können, aber der "stabile" Ruf von Nicolai, die Tatsache, das ich den Rahmen wieder lange fahren wollte und die Suche nach etwas Individuellem (auch "made in Germany") brachten mich zum RC. Der Rahmen wird ja als Leichbaurahmen mit Reserven vermarktet, das hat mich wirklich überzeugt.

Ich bin dem Rahmen über ein Jahr gefahren, hatte viel Spaß damit und bin von der Hinterbaufunktion überzeugt - besser geht es nicht auf 100 mm Federweg. Ich hätte mir bis vor kurzem sogar noch den Erwerb eine Helius AC vorstellen können.

Nun war ich Ende Februar auf Bikeurlaub in der Provence, wo ich am ersten Tag nach der Anreise ungläubig das hier entdeckte: 













Kurzum Rahmenbruch, Gott-Sei-Dank hatte ich das vor der Tour entdeckt, damit hätte ich mich auch böse legen können. 
Ich mußte den Bikeurlaub also vorzeitig abbrechen, habe einen neuen Flug gebucht, den alten verfallen lassen, saß aber trotzdem fünf Tage ohne Auto in der Provence herum. Leihräder habe ich keine vernünftigen gefunden und mit dem Baumarktrad fühle ich mich in den Bergen nicht wohl. Das ganze hat mich neben den Urlaubstagen etwa 700 Euro gekostet. 

Ein Freund (Dr. der Luft- und Raumfahrtechnik) hat sich den Bruch genau angesehen und von Anfang an gesagt, dass weder ich noch Nicolai da große Schuld dran hätten, es handele sich schlicht und einfach um einen Materialfehler. Man sieht an der Stelle klar, dass ich nirgendwo aufgesessen bin o.ä., also dass es keine mutwillige Beschädigung von mir war.

Soweit eigentlich alles noch ok, bis der Service von Nicolai kam. Ich habe N den Rahmen zugeschickt, aber vorher gefragt, ob man mir auf Kulanz die Lager mitwechseln würde. Ich habe das mit dem Bruch begründet und auch die blöde Situation mit dem abgebrochenen Bikeurlaub geschildert. Mir wurde am Telefon zugesagt, dass man das wohlwollend prüfen würde und war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch recht nett. Ich dachte mir nichts dabei, schließlich haben die den Rahmen bei der Reparatur sowieso auseinander. Bei einem Rahmen in der Preisklasse mit noch 2 1/2 Jahren Garantie halte ich etwas Kulanz für normal.

Nachdem sich der Mitarbeiter den Rahmen dann angesehen hätte, wurde der Ton allerdings ganz anders. Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt, dass eine neue Schwinge eingebaut würde, die alte schweißen lohne sich nicht mehr. Eine geschweißte Schwinge wäre mir schon etwas komisch vorgekommen, schließlich handelt es sich ja um ein CNC-Teil...

Gleichzeitig wurde mir vorgeworfen, dass ich den Rahmen entgegen seines Einsatzzweckes "zu stark hergenommen" hätte, aufgrund der 180er Scheibe hinten.  Ich frage mich, was Nicolai bei einem XL-Rahmen erwartet, der extra mit dem Einsatzzweck Alpenüberquerung vermarktet wird. Dazu kommt, dass man laut Datasheet auch eine 200er Scheibe verbauen dürfte. Muss ich nun mit einer 140er Scheibe die Alpen runterbremsen, damit N bewiesen wird, dass ich nur Touren fahre? 
Auf meine Bemerkung, dass ich den Rahmen ausschließlich für gemäßigte Touren verwende, wurde auf den Vorbesitzer hingewiesen, der den Rahmen vielleicht schon beschädigt hätte. Nachdem ich ihm gesagt hatte, dass der Rahmen von N vor dem Kauf überholt wurde, hat er sich dann zumindest hierzu weitere Bemerkungen gespart.

Außerdem wurde mir auch noch vorgeworfen, dass ich meine Sorgfaltspflicht verletzt hätte. Der Riss wäre schon älter und ich hätte den früher entdecken müssen. 

Im ganzen wurde es so hingestellt, als das ich froh sein müsse, dass der Rahmen überhaupt repariert wurde. An der neuen Kettenstrebe wurde die Ausfräsung übrigens aufgefüllt und verschliffen, so dass es diese nicht mehr gibt. Nicolai vertraut hier anscheinend seiner Konstruktion selbst nicht.

An den Kosten für die Lagerüberholung wurde ich dann zu 50% beteiligt, ich mußte 60 Euro bezahlen. Der Nicolai-Mitarbeiter war sich am Telefon nicht einmal zu schade dafür, darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Arbeiten am dem Rahmen erst nach Zahlungseingang dieser 60 Euro begonnen würden (wieder eine Verzögerung von drei Tagen). Diese Bemerkung fand ich echt lächerlich, immerhin hatte N ja als Pfand meinen Rahmen. 

Als ich nach einer Begründung fragte, warum ich nun zu 50 % Prozent beteiligt wurde, konnte man mir keine geben, es sei halt so, er könne nicht das Geld von Nicolai verschenken. Es wurde darüber hinaus als große Kulanz angesehen, dass der Rahmen ohne die Zusendung der Garantiekarte repariert wurde (die habe ich erst eine Woche später wieder gefunden). Immerhin mußte er ja an seinem Rechner die Rahmennummer eintippen um zu sehen, dass die Garantie besteht. Freunde, die in verschiedenen Firmen der Bikebranche arbeiten, schüttelten nur den Kopf oder lachten, als ich ihnen das erzählte.  

Es geht mir nicht um die 60 Euro oder den Rahmenbruch an sich - dass kann jedem Hersteller mal passieren. Aber wenn man einen Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse erwirbt, dann tut man das auch, damit man keinen Stress hat, wenn mal was passiert. 
Der freche Ton am Telefon mit der man mir die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben wollte, obwohl ich meinerseits die Firma N nicht beschuldigt hatte, ärgert mich immer noch sehr. 
Man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass dies alles bei einem Rahmen passierte, der neu knapp 2000 Euro kostet und dies bei einem Direktvertreib von Nicolai (also einer ordentlichen Marge).

Ich würde mir, wenn ich gerade etwas mehr Kleingeld hätte, sofort einen anderen Rahmen holen. Leider muss ich das RC mit dem schlechten "Karma" wohl noch ne Weile fahren...
*
Für mich kommt das "made in germany" auf der Kettenstrebe nie wieder in Frage, dass brauche ich nicht, solange die meisten Amis oder Taiwanesen im Schadensfall eine bessere Garantieabwicklung und einen freundlicheren Service bieten. Auf unqualifizierte und unbegründete Mutmaßungen und Beschuldigungen will ich in Zukunft bei der Serviceabwicklung gerne verzichten. Schade, denn N hat eigentlich schöne Räder.
*
Der Firma N danke ich auf jeden Fall für die großzügige Beilage eines neuen Nicolai-Aufklebers, zumal ich auf meinem Rad die teuren Team-Sticker in einer anderen Farbe habe.


----------



## mightyEx (28. April 2012)

Egal wie es gelaufen ist, finde ich es aber löblich, dass die Garantiezeit bis zum Ablauf auch auf Gebrauchtkäufer übertragen wird (also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe). Das ist bei anderen Herstellern kaum der Fall. Hier gilt die Garantie immer nur für den Erstkäufer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 239656 (28. April 2012)

hey,
erzähl doch mal deine geschichte dem rainer, dem gehört die wurzelpassage (nicolai bikes) in eppelheim.


----------



## Elfriede (28. April 2012)

Wenn du mit dem Verhalten und der Vorgehensweise des Mitarbeiters nicht einverstanden bist, hättest du dich doch mal an Kalle direkt wenden können oder? Vielleicht hätte er das Gänze ja anders gesehen, als sein Mitarbeiter.

Irgendwie hatte die Lagerüberholung doch auch nichts mit dem gebrochenen Teil zu tun oder?


----------



## Geißlein (28. April 2012)

AdR schrieb:


> *
> Für mich kommt das "made in germany" auf der Kettenstrebe nie wieder in Frage, dass brauche ich nicht, solange die meisten Amis oder Taiwanesen im Schadensfall eine bessere Garantieabwicklung und einen freundlicheren Service bieten. Auf unqualifizierte und unbegründete Mutmaßungen und Beschuldigungen will ich in Zukunft bei der Serviceabwicklung gerne verzichten. Schade, denn N hat eigentlich schöne Räder.
> *



Ich fahre ein ION ST. 
Im Urlaub hatte ich einen Plattfuss und nur Inbus-Schlüssel dabei. Die Steckachse, die raus musste, hat zwei Möglichkeiten zum Öffnen. Einmal 17mm Gabel/Ringschlüssel oder in der Mitte über 5er oder 6er Inbusschlüssel.
Da ich nur Inbusschlüssel dabei hatte nudelte ich leider den Innensechskant rund und brachte die Achse nicht mehr raus. Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt auch etwas verärgert, dass sowas bei N vorkommt.
Also packte ich die Achse ein und ging mit ihr auf die Eurobike. Dort schilderte ich mein Problem freundlich, auch mit dem Hinweis, warum man diese Ausfräsung nicht etwas tiefer macht, jedenfalls hörte man mir zu.
Laut N wurde mir gesagt, dass dieser Innensechskant nicht für die dauerhafte Benutzung ausgelegt sei, sondern wenn überhaupt, nur für Notfälle gedacht ist.
Der Mitarbeiter schrieb meine Adresse auf, verschwand mit den Worten "Warte mal kurz" im Messestand und kam mit einer neuen Achse zurück. Er warf den Adresszettel in den Papierkorb mit den Worten "Den Aufwand mit der Post usw. sparen wir uns, hier hast Du eine neue Achse... viel Spass damit"

Ob ich diesen Service bei Ami oder Taiwan Hersteller auch bekommen hätte wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## dubbel (28. April 2012)

AdR schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die 60 Euro oder den Rahmenbruch an sich - dass kann jedem Hersteller mal passieren.



ich hab's noch nicht kapiert: um was geht's denn dann? 
laesst sich das in einem satz zusammenfassen?


----------



## dubbel (28. April 2012)

und was haben z.B. die 700 euro frankreichurlaub damit zu tun?


----------



## Pig-Mint (28. April 2012)

AdR schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die 60 Euro oder den Rahmenbruch an sich - dass kann jedem Hersteller mal passieren.



Da muss ich Dubbel Recht geben und mich auch fragen, warum man dann so ein Fass aufmacht.

Verstehe auch nicht was der Lagerwechsel mit dem gebrochenen Hinterbau zu tun hat


----------



## Ti-Max (28. April 2012)

Erst wenn ich alles versucht hätte bei N, bis hin zum Cheffe, würde ich, wenn überhaupt, einen solchen Thread schreiben. Aber keine Sekunde vorher. Du schilderst nur Deine Sicht der Dinge, bei N sehen die dies vielleicht völlig anders. Hilft keinem weiter, da subjektiv und ohne Beleg. Ich würde genauso argumentieren, wenn N hier schreiben würde und über einen Kunden herziehen würde.

Bringt doch keinem hier was, so sehe ich das zumindest.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## AdR (28. April 2012)

Ich habe mir das mit dem Thread hier schon auch länger überlegt und denke auch nicht, dass ich Nicolai damit unrecht tue. Immerhin lobe ich ja auch die Fahrqualitäten des RC. Und dass die Garantie auf den Zweitbesitzer übertragen wird, ist wirklich gut an Nicolai, das machen nicht viele. Und das AC finde ich (leider) immer noch gut. Ein größeres Kompliment, als das von einem enttäuschten Kunden zu hören, wird doch schwierig sein. Das größte Problem liegt soweiso vor mir: Was zu finden, was mir ähnlich gut gefällt, denn da gibt es leider nicht so viel.

Um was es mir hier geht: Letztendlich um absolute Kleinigkeiten, die in mir aber einen bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen. Muss man sich als Kunde denn vorwerfen lassen, dass man am einem XL-Rahmen mit einer zu großen Scheibe fährt, obwohl eine größere Scheibe erlaubt ist? Dass man seine Sorgfaltspflicht verletzt hat, weil man nicht nach jeder Tour die Kettenstrebe auf Risse abgesucht hat? _*Letztendlich wurde mir durch die Blume klar gemacht, dass ich froh sein muss, wenn mein Rahmen mit Garantie überhaupt repariert wird, anstatt dass man sagt: Sorry, war ein Materialfehler, kann keiner was dafür, kommt bei jedem mal vor.*_

Was der Bruch mit den Lagern zu tun hat? In erster Linie nichts. In zweiter Linie haben sie bei der Reparatur den Rahmen soweiso auseinander und es ist nicht viel Aufwand nach den Lagern zu sehen. Immerhin war ich insgesamt drei Wochen ohne Bike und hätte mich auch gut verletzen können. Anderswo kriegt man nen neuen Rahmen, das wollte ich aber auch alles gar nicht. Es geht halt um Kulanz bei der Abwicklung von (eingebauten) Schäden.

Ich weiß, dass hier im Forum N ein heiliger Gral ist. Sicher nicht ganz zu unrecht, neben den ganzen Jubelstories steht halt hier jetzt meine andere etwas Story. Ist alles nicht wirklich schlimm, ich hatte mir aber was anderes ganz anderes erwartet. 

Klar ist mein Beitrag subjektiv - wie alles im Leben. Wer den Thread aber durchliest, dem ist klar, dass ich nicht sauer bin, sondern eher enttäuscht.

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: Hätte euch die Story nicht auch genervt, wenn Euch das gleiche passiert wäre? Ihr könnt mich jetzt gerne weiterzerreißen - kein Problem.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. April 2012)

Ja, es hätte mich persönlich auch genervt, wenn ich meine, im Recht zu sein. Aber das öffentliche Breittreten nervt mich halt auch, weil es keinem was bringt.

Das Nicolai-Rahmen brechen, dass weiss ich, dass Leute bei N einen schlechten Tag haben können, dass weiss ich, dass Kunden nerven können, dass weiss ich.

Was ist Deine Erwartung von der Veröffentlichung Deiner Erfahrung. Das verstehe ich halt nicht.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdR (28. April 2012)

Das verstehe ich nicht? Wenn also (wie normalerweise) alles toll ist bei Nicolai darf man das schreiben. Wenn der Service gut ist, es gibt neue Produkte und man eine schöne Tour mit einem N hatte, darf man das schreiben. Ist es denn kein "Fass aufmachen", wenn man in ewigen Threads schreibt wie toll N ist?

Wenn ich aber einfach eine ungute Story mit N hatte, darf ich das nicht schreiben? Warum? Weil ihr N mögt? Oder weil es nicht sein darf? Das ist dann plötzlich ein Fass aufmachen.


----------



## Zonerider (28. April 2012)

Ein Erfahrungsbericht, welcher sehr wohl seine Berechtigung hat. Ich hoffe, dass du trotz dieses Problems weiterhin Spass mit dem Rahmen hast.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. April 2012)

Ich schreibe weder positive noch negative Erfahrungen zum Thema Verhalten im Schadensfall von N hier. Wenn ich mit einem Hersteller nicht zufrieden bin, ziehe ich still und heimlich die Konsequenzen.

Wenn jemand öffentlich gute bzw. negative Erfahrungen mit der Schadensregulierung von N hier darlegt, ist mir halt nicht klar, was er hören will. Will er hören, dass N schei$$e ist bzw. will er bestätigt haben, dass N gut ist. Ich ziehe meine eigenen Schlüsse aus Herstellerverhalten, die muss ich halt nicht in Foren bestätigt haben.

Ich bin halt ein kritischer Konsument und nutze nur diejenigen Produkte, die mich überzeugen. Ich teile aber nicht jedem mit, wie sich ein Hersteller in meinem Schadenfall verhalten hat, es sei denn, ich werde gefragt. Dies ist strikt von Erfahrungsberichten von Komponenten abzugrenzen. Ich rede hier ausschliesslich über Herstellerverhalten im konkreten Einzelfall. Einzelfälle helfen m.E. nicht weiter, sie zeigen nur einen sehr begrenzten Ausschnitt. 

Von daher interessieren mich eher Produkterfahrungen und nicht Schadenregulierungserfahrungen


----------



## david99 (28. April 2012)

übel übel... das beinträchtigt mein bild von nicolai schon ein wenig


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2012)

waldgott schrieb:


> hey,
> erzähl doch mal deine geschichte dem rainer, dem gehört die wurzelpassage (nicolai bikes) in eppelheim.



Warum das?


----------



## Ti-Max (28. April 2012)

....

Warst Du dabei. Was eine peinliche Nummer ...

Ich bin jetzt mal raus hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 239656 (28. April 2012)

und wenn eine ach so tolle bike marke(nicolai) bockmisst baut, darf das auch ruhig jeder wissen.
denn schließlich soll man ja nicht nur die positiven erfahrungen erzählen.
bei den 7 Geißleinhaben se sich absolut korrekt verhalten.

grüße


----------



## wildbiker (28. April 2012)

Schon ärgerlich...Aber der wievielte gebrochene Rahmen ist das von N? Ich denk da gibts bei den Taiwanesen u. Amis mehr Rahmenbrüche...

Bin ja auch 2. Besitzer (Rahmen ist schon über die Garantie hinaus)und habe bisher auf div. Mails immer eine schnelle und freundliche Antwort bekommen und innerhalb von 2 Tagen war des benötigte Ersatzteil im Briefkasten. Fettes Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle an N.

Ich denke mal wies in Wald hineinruft, so schallts heraus.


----------



## trailterror (28. April 2012)

Klar darfst du hier deine erfahrungen posten. Das ist doch zum teil sinn und zweck eines forums...

Auch bei N darf man sich noch perfektionieren, perfekt sind sie nicht, aber das ist keiner... Ich hab mich bei meiner bestellung auch ab und zu aufgeregt...

Unterm schlussstrich bin ich aber super zufrieden mit der tadellosen verarbeitung meines rahmens und mit den sehr sympatischen leute in dieser firma, welche auf mich einen sehr ehrlichen und offenen eindruck hinterlassen haben 

Mein Helius AM hat mir heute wieder einen schönen nachmittag beschert


----------



## IceQ- (28. April 2012)

Sehr guter Post!


Bis auf das ich keinen Rahmendefekt hatte, kann ich aber die Art seine Empörung über die Antwort von N nachvollziehen, so sind sie mit mir damals auch rumgesprungen, als ich paar spezielle Fragen hatte (bspw. fremder Steuersatz direkt bei ihnen einpressbar, Dämpfer Einbau, Tretlager, PM direct Mount möglich) Einbau meiner gewünschten Teile gerne, aber nur gegen Aufpreis! 
Ok habe ich dankend abgelehnt, weil ich dachte das kleine Zeug kann man wohl gratis machen? Machen sie das vlt. nur mit den Teilen ihrer Partner? Also ich fands echt schwach bei dem Preis das nicht anzubieten...

Egal, dreist wie ich war, habe ich dann Rasant gefragt ob sie das machen (Rasant =Vertrieb CH). Haha was glaubt ihr, was jetzt kommt, die haben das sofort gemacht und nebenbei war es echt geil mal zu sehen, wie man das macht. Ich habe die Teile bei der Abholung des Rahmens mitgebracht - Sie habens vor meinen Augen eingesetzt und erklärt - Sonntagnachmittags. die Leute dort sind echt easy drauf. Besser gehts selten.

Tja ich rufe nie mehr bei Nicolai an. Denn die waren bei der Beratung schwach und dann danach noch mehr. Rasant ist da ein ganz anderes Kaliber... über die habe ich im Endeffekt alles abgewickelt. Mir tun ja die Rasantler leid, die dann bei Nicolai anrufen und nachfragen mussten, weil ich das nicht mehr machen wollte...


p.s. ich wette N hätte es doch gratis gemacht, aber der werte Herr am telefon wollte es wohl nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2012)

Ich finde den Bericht gut und es ist einfach nicht alles 100% bei N, weil dort einfach auch nur Menschen arbeiten. Das grösste Problem ist einfach die Kommunikation bei N, aber am Ende kommt immer noch ein geiles Produkt raus. 

Evtl. wollte N nur ein paar Infos einholen wg. dem Bruch oder der MA hatte einfach einen Scheisstag.

@IceQ
Wieso sollte N die Teile umsonst einbauen ?


----------



## sluette (28. April 2012)

AdR schrieb:


> ...Was der Bruch mit den Lagern zu tun hat? In erster Linie nichts...



für was sind die 60 denn angefallen? lohn oder material?



IceQ- schrieb:


> ...(bspw. fremder Steuersatz direkt bei ihnen einpressbar, Dämpfer Einbau, Tretlager, PM direct Mount möglich)...
> ...nebenbei war es echt geil mal zu sehen, wie man das macht. Ich habe die Teile bei der Abholung des Rahmens mitgebracht - Sie habens vor meinen Augen eingesetzt und erklärt - Sonntagnachmittags...



ich würde mal sagen wer sowas nicht zuhause einbauen kann sollte sich keine gedanken über einen custom aufbau machen...


bei meinem neuen helius AM hat Nicolai sich auch nicht mit ruhm bekleckert aber gleich hier so ein fass aufzumachen finde ich nicht den richtigen weg. zu AdRs schade frage ich mich wofür die ganze aufregung. das ein schwinge brechen kann, kann passieren vor allem wenn's ein materialfehler ist. das du schaden hast weil du dabei gerade im urlaub bist - wer kann da was für? schlussendlich hast du doch ne neue schwinge und wenn du für die 60 neue lager eingebaut bekommen hast ist das doch ok. über die qualität der kundenservice kann man streiten. vor allem weil so eine telefongespräch immer subjektiv wahrgenommen wird, weil du es ja erlebt hast und die leser hier nicht. nicht falsch verstehen, aber wie man in den wald schallt...
ich glaube ich hatte in den letzten 15 jahren fast jeden nicolai mitarbeiter mal am hörer und komischerweise habe ich ausschließlich positive erfahrungen gesammelt, auch als ich letzten winter mein AM bestellt habe und nicolai drei rahmen gebaut hat bis ich glücklich war ...


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> @IceQ
> Wieso sollte N die Teile umsonst einbauen ?




frage ich mich auch!


----------



## Mundial (28. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> frage ich mich auch!



Weil der Threadersteller nach Kulanz gefragt hat. An Kalles Stelle würde ich Ihm noch ne Rechnung über die fehlenden 60  schicken. 

Echt jetzt, erst nach Rabatt betteln und dann meckern wenn´s zu wenig war.

... und was deinen Urlaub angeht, Nicolai kann nix dafür das du deine Freitzeitaktivitäten von Ihrem Produkt abhängig machst. Was du noch nichtmal selber da gekauft hast, wie schon weiter oben gesagt sei froh das Nicolai Ihre Garantie überträgt, das macht kaum einer. Und jetzt troll dich wieder in deinen Hundeplatz.


----------



## machero (28. April 2012)

Soweit ich weiss braucht man ab einer gewissen Bremsscheibengrösse beim Helius "verstärkte Druckstreben" am Hinterbau.
Die müssen bei der Rahmenorder dann optional mitbestellt werden. So wars zumindest vor ein paar Jahren als ich mein Helius FR bestellt hab.

Möglicherweise (?) hatte dein Gebrauchtrahmen die nicht und du hast zu grosse Bremsscheiben gefahren. Das wäre ja durchaus möglich, und würde den Einwand vom Nicolai-Mitarbeiter erklären.

Ansonsten... natürlich darf man bei einem Qualitäts-Produkt auch auf eine entsprechende Kulanz hoffen. Ich denke die würde jeder hier irgendwo erwarten - ganz klar.

Allerdings würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen, das in so einem Garantiefall dann auch noch selbstverständlich die Lager neu gemacht werden. Immerhin kostet der Satz deutlich über 100,- Euro (ohne Montage). Warum sollte man dir das einfach schenken ??


----------



## Ge!st (28. April 2012)

@Mundial

Über den Beitrag von AdR kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein und dies auch Kundtun, aber nicht auf so einem unteren Niveau, sondern auf einer vernünftigen, am besten sachlichen Ebene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. April 2012)

Ist doch wurscht obs ein mtb, ein puky, ein schwangerschaftsforum ist, oder ob du an der theke neben einem sitzt.

->sachlich diskutieren und gern auch mal vernünftig streiten, aber doch nicht gleich wieder mit solchen ausdrücken beleidigen!


----------



## flyingscot (29. April 2012)

Was für eine "Garantiekarte" ist eigentlich gemeint? Ich habe zu meinem AM keine bekommen, obwohl ich den Rahmen persönlich bei Nicolai abgeholt habe...

Zu der Geschichte: Der Ton macht hier die Musik! Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der Ton des Nicolai-Mitarbeiters nicht ganz zur "Kunde ist König"-Mentalität gehörte. Das passiert, wichtig ist was hinten rauskommt: Die Schwinge ist repariert und Lagertausch für 60 Euro ist zwar nicht ganz die von dir erwartete Kulanz, aber noch ok.


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. April 2012)

machero schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss braucht man ab einer gewissen Bremsscheibengrösse beim Helius "verstärkte Druckstreben" am Hinterbau.
> Die müssen bei der Rahmenorder dann optional mitbestellt werden. So wars zumindest vor ein paar Jahren als ich mein Helius FR bestellt hab.
> 
> Möglicherweise (?) hatte dein Gebrauchtrahmen die nicht und du hast zu grosse Bremsscheiben gefahren. Das wäre ja durchaus möglich, und würde den Einwand vom Nicolai-Mitarbeiter erklären.
> ...



Der Rahmen ist wie man auf den Bildern sieht, nicht an der Druckstrebe gebrochen sondern an der Schwinge. 
Und da kann die Bremse durch das Horst Link keine Kräfte einleiten .... also fällt die Bremse schon mal als Ursache raus.

Demzufolge hätte mir auch einen kostenlosen Austausch der Schwinge bei Nicolai gewünscht solange ich noch innerhalb der Garantie bin.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## c_w (29. April 2012)

Den kostenlosen Austausch hat er doch bekommen? Wollte nur auch noch einen Lagerwechsel, der ihm dann zu 50% berechnet wurde (was ich als nettes Entgegenkommen empfinde).

Alles in allem sehe ich da in Hinblick von Garantieabwicklung kein Problem
Das Nicolai in Hinsicht auf Kundenorientierung / -service etwas speziell ist, damit muss man leben. In der Hinsicht steht ein großer Hersteller natürlich anders da, da sitzen im Service natürlich geschulte Mitarbeiter, bei Nicolai läuft das manchmal einfach zu locker.


----------



## AdR (29. April 2012)

Das ist doch ein schönes Schlußwort. Der eine sagt halt, es ist völlig ok, wie es gelaufen ist, der andere versteht meinen Ärger.

Es stimmt ja auch, der Lagerwechsel den ich für kleines Geld bekam, war ok und der war ja auch letztendlich sicher nicht der der Grund für den Thread. Jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag am Telefon, ich schließe mich da selbst natürlich nicht aus, trotzdem habe ich mich über den Tonfall einfach geärgert. In dem ganzen Thread kam N ja, so denke ich, auch nicht allzu schlecht weg, es wurden ja von anderer Seite auch diverse gegenteilige Erfahrungen geschildert.

An den Produkten von N habe ich sowieso leider keinerlei Zweifel und das sage ich mit einem "leider" weil ich die Dinger immer noch echt gut finde und mir keinerlei echte Alternativen einfallen. 

@ flyingscot: Bei meinem Rahmen war eine Garantiebescheinigung dabei.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. April 2012)

Mundial schrieb:


> Weil der Threadersteller nach Kulanz gefragt hat. An Kalles Stelle wÃ¼rde ich Ihm noch ne Rechnung Ã¼ber die fehlenden 60 â¬ schicken.



Ach was, nein, noch mehr!!! Am besten noch Portokosten und Verzugszinsen inkl. MahngebÃ¼hren... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Mundial schrieb:


> ... und was deinen Urlaub angeht, Nicolai kann nix dafÃ¼r das du deine FreitzeitaktivitÃ¤ten von Ihrem Produkt abhÃ¤ngig machst.



Gute Logik! Das liest man gerne!   

Generell sollte man sich fragen, weshalb wir unsere sportlichen AktivitÃ¤ten von MTB-Produkten abhÃ¤ngig machen. KÃ¶nnen ja die Hersteller nichts dafÃ¼r wenn mal 'was kaputt geht und wir dann in die RÃ¶hre gucken. Eine Carte Blanche, die jeder Produzent gerne in den HÃ¤nden halten wÃ¼rde. AlpenÃ¼berquerungen, CC-Rennen, FR und DH sind ja ohnehin nicht fÃ¼r MTBs gedacht, da "Ãberbeanspruchung und Zweckentfremdung".  

Um mit Deinen eigenen Worten zu antworten:



> Und jetzt troll dich wieder in deinen Hundeplatz.


Es ist schon sehr interessant, wie hier jemand seine Erfahrungen schildert und gleich von, mit Verlaub, Nicolai-_JÃ¼ngern_, fast schon niedergemacht wird. 

Anscheinend sollten mal alle, die ihn wegen der Lagergeschichte kritisiert haben, noch einmal _lesen_, was er genau geschrieben hat...

Er bat im _Vorfeld _um einen Lagerwechsel (auf Kulanzbasis). Man hÃ¤tte ihm dann sofort sagen kÃ¶nnen, dass man dazu nicht bereit ist. Die Lager dann zu verbauen und im _Nachhinein _zu sagen, dass er sich mit 50%=60â¬ beteiligen "muss", da N nichts zu verschenken hat, ist schon wirklich dreist, was dann nur noch durch die Tatsache getoppt wird, dass die Reparatur des Rahmens erst nach Begleichung der 60â¬ stattfinden wÃ¼rde! Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!

Das ist _Basarwirtschaft _und nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Und zum Hinterbau: Dem Kunden kann das herzlich egal sein, ob es sich hier um einen Materialfehler handelt. Das Problem liegt auf der Seite des Herstellers. Was soll mich das als Kunden interessieren?! Warum auch? Dann muss der Hersteller besseres Material verwenden. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Ist in anderen Branchen auch nicht anders.

Zur Garantie/Kulanz fÃ¼r Zweitbesitzer:

Wenn man Zweitbesitzer ist und N die Garantie gelten lÃ¤sst, dann hat man auch einen _Anspruch _drauf - und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das "_lÃ¶blich_" ist. Das ist _Firmenpolitik_, aber kein Gnadenakt des KÃ¶nigs und Kardinals...

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit auch bereits meine Erfahrungen mit der Firmal Nicolai und wurde am Telefon auch sehr unfreundlich und "knapp" gehalten. Und nicht nur ich. Ein Bekannter hatte vor sechs Jahren einen defekten Hinterbau und ihm wurde nach Erhalt des Rahmens am Telefon unterstellt, dass der Schaden auf Selbstverschulden zurÃ¼ckzufÃ¼hren sei. Der Riss kÃ¶nne niemals einfach so enstanden sein. 

Das nennt man doch perfekte Sichtdiagnose. N verbaut schliesslich indestruktable Materialien. Des Ausdruck "der heilige Gral" ist schon sehr passend.

Ich bin im nachhinein betrachtet, sehr froh darÃ¼ber, dass ich mir keinen N-Rahmen gekauft habe.

Alutech ist auch "made in germany" und der Chef als auch die Mitarbeiter sind wirklich sehr nett - auch wenn man technische Fragen zu "Fremdprodukten" hat.


----------



## c_w (29. April 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Anscheinend sollten mal alle, die ihn wegen der Lagergeschichte kritisiert haben, noch einmal _lesen_, was er genau geschrieben hat...
> 
> Er bat im _Vorfeld _um einen Lagerwechsel (auf Kulanzbasis). Man hätte ihm dann sofort sagen können, dass man dazu nicht bereit ist. Die Lager dann zu verbauen und im _Nachhinein _zu sagen, dass er sich mit 50%=60 beteiligen "muss", da N nichts zu verschenken hat, ist schon wirklich dreist, was dann nur noch durch die Tatsache getoppt wird, dass die Reparatur des Rahmens erst nach Begleichung der 60 stattfinden würde! Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!
> 
> ...


Ich habe den Threadersteller so verstanden, dass die Gesamtreparatur erst nach Zahlung der 60 Euro begonnen wurde. Nicolai hat nicht Schwinge und Lager gewechselt, bevor der Kunde per Bezahlung deutlich gemacht hat, dass er beides will. Vielleicht auch etwas unglücklich kommuniziert worden, können ja nur die Beteiligten beurteilen, hat aber imho nichts mit Basar zu tun.

Und der Hersteller kann bei der Garantie einschränken, soviel er will. Wenn er also die Bremsscheibengröße einschränkt, und dann der Hinterbau wg. was auch immer kaputt geht (egal ob es wirklich an der Krafteinwirkung der Bremsen lag oder auch am Material) dann KANN der Hersteller mit Hinblick auf die Garantiebestimmungen die kostenlose Reparatur verweigern. Das HAT Nicolai aber NICHT gemacht und deshalb ist die Diskussion darüber auch irrelevant.

Ich bleibe dabei, aus Sicht der Garantieabwicklung ist ja alles i.O. gelaufen (sieht der Threadersteller ja genauso), rein kommunikativ war's wsl daneben. Kennen wir ja nicht anders.

Aber den Verweis auf die Fanboykultur kannst du dir sparen (klar gibt's da immer den ein oder anderen in so nem Thread, aber alles in allem wird hier doch ganz normal diskutiert) und Kalle Nicolai ist auch ein sehr netter und entgegenkommender Mensch. In dessen Laden sicher nicht alles perfekt läuft. Menschlich.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. April 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Und der Hersteller kann bei der Garantie einschränken, soviel er will. Wenn er also die Bremsscheibengröße einschränkt, und dann der Hinterbau wg. was auch immer kaputt geht (egal ob es wirklich an der Krafteinwirkung der Bremsen lag oder auch am Material) dann KANN der Hersteller mit Hinblick auf die Garantiebestimmungen die kostenlose Reparatur verweigern.



Falsch! Er kann es nicht _"nach Belieben"_ einschränken. Das wäre ja noch schöner. Da würde das rechtliche Konzept der Garantie ad absurdum geführt werden.

Für Materialfehler haftet der Hersteller und nicht das "Material" selbst oder gar der "Kunde"!

Was die Bremsen betrifft: Er hat doch eine 180er verwendet, richtig? Dann ist doch alles (seinerseits) in Ordnung. Wenn er eine 200er verwendet hätte, da diese nicht freigegeben ist, dann wäre das in der Tat irrelevant und indiskutabel. Hat er nicht und insofern kann N da nicht mit diesem Argument kommen. Im übrigen ist der Riss auf der _Antriebsseite _zu finden und _nicht _auf der _Nichtantriebsseite_. Insofern ist das Argument "zu große Bremse/Scheibengröße" ja nun wirklich unsinnig. Folglich hätte der Riss auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vorzufinden sein müssen und nicht so dicht am Schwingenlager im Bereich des Antriebs.

Anhand der Bilder kann man ja nun wirklich sehr schön sehen, dass der Riss nicht durch Fremdverschulden oder unsachgemäße Handhabung entstanden ist. Hierfür muss man nun wirklich kein Metallurg oder Ingenieur sein, um das beurteilen zu können.

Was die Fanboys betrifft. Sorry, das nehmen ich _eingeschränkt _zurück, denn die hier abgelassenen Kommentare haben diesen Eindruck erweckt.


----------



## mightyEx (29. April 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Falsch! Er kann es nicht _"nach Belieben"_ einschränken. Das wäre ja noch schöner. Da würde das rechtliche Konzept der Garantie ad absurdum geführt werden.



Was für ein rechtliches Konzept? Eine Garantie ist ein FREIWILLIGES Versprechen seitens des Herstellers. Wenn natürlich ein Garantieanspruch anerkannt wird, muss er auch gewährt werden (ist ja im Falle des TE's passiert). Bitte nicht mit gesetzlicher Gewährleistung verwechseln. Die gilt ohnehin nur für den Erstbesitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. April 2012)

Ich lese SHREDDERs Beitrag so, dass der Hersteller nicht hergehen kann und im Nachhinein die Garantiebestimmungen ändern/auslegen, wie es ihm passt.

Frei ist er nur beim Anbieten der Garantie. Aber wenn der Garantievertrag geschlossen ist, hat sich der Hersteller auch daran zu halten.

Soll jetzt nur eine Antwort auf diesen einen Punkt bezogen sein und nicht pro/contra Nicolai allgemein oder auch in diesem Fall. Ich war nicht dabei, ich weiß nicht, was abgelaufen ist.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. April 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich lese SHREDDERs Beitrag so, dass der Hersteller nicht hergehen kann und im Nachhinein die Garantiebestimmungen ändern/auslegen, wie es ihm passt.
> 
> Frei ist er nur beim Anbieten der Garantie. Aber wenn der Garantievertrag geschlossen ist, hat sich der Hersteller auch daran zu halten.



Genau so ist es gemeint. Danke.


----------



## betatester (29. April 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Alutech ist auch "made in germany" und der Chef als auch die Mitarbeiter sind wirklich sehr nett - auch wenn man technische Fragen zu "Fremdprodukten" hat.



 http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1125 

Alutech kann man NULL aber wirklich NULL mit N vergleichen...ich finde das Video sagt alles!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. April 2012)

Kann man Liteville mit N vergleichen?


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Alutech ist auch "made in germany"




sicher ? .


----------



## manurie (29. April 2012)

AdR schrieb:


> Ein Freund (Dr. der Luft- und Raumfahrtechnik) hat sich den Bruch genau angesehen und von Anfang an gesagt, dass weder ich noch Nicolai da große Schuld dran hätten, es handele sich schlicht und einfach um einen Materialfehler. Man sieht an der Stelle klar, dass ich nirgendwo aufgesessen bin o.ä., also dass es keine mutwillige Beschädigung von mir war.


Ich freue mich immer, wenn Experten auf Grund einer Sichtprüfung einen Materialfehler feststellen können, ich hätte auch gerne solche Röntgenaugen mit mikroskopischen Eigenschaften. 

Seis drum, das Teil ist kaputt und hätte länger halten müssen und du hattest keine grosse Freude wie die Reparatur vonstatten ging.

Achso, ich hab am 13.03 an Nicolai ne Auftragsbestätigung rausgeschickt für einen neuen Lagersatz für ein Helius AM(09), sollte ca. ab 23.03. geliefert werden, die sind bis heute noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen, hab allerdings bisher noch nicht nachgehakt. Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass die bestellten Teile kommen, bevor ich nicht selbst wieder in Aktion trete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (29. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen wer sowas nicht zuhause einbauen kann sollte sich keine gedanken über einen custom aufbau machen...


 Das möchte ich doch gerne genauer wissen.
Mir ging es primär umd Steuersatz und Tretlager, da ich mir das Werkzeug dafür nicht anschaffen will.

Übrigens hat mein Custom Aufbau perfekt funktioniert(siehe Profil), denn der Rest benötigt kein "spezialwerkzeug", das sich bei einem Einbau und einer Nutzungsdauer von 5-10 Jahren nicht rechnet...(soviele Räder habe ich nicht und so oft wechsel ich das Tretlager /Steuersatz auch nicht...) Da darf das dann gerne ein Mech machen. 

Mir ging es auch um die Kulanz und Freundlichkeit in meinem Beitrag. Interessanterweise haben das ja die werten Leute von Rasant gratis gemacht, stelle ich mir die Frage wieso die das machen, aber N nicht?


----------



## manurie (29. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man Liteville mit N vergleichen?


Ja, die Entwickler befinden sich in DE und lassen in Fernost bauen und Nicolai baut selbst in DE.

Ich hab einen Job in der Metallbranche(Alubau), unser Produkt wird ausschliesslich in Europa produziert und ist ein Nischenprodukt und wird vorwiegend in DE vertrieben. Von daher habe ich mich auch bewusst für ein Nicolai entschieden, weil das Produkt von der Fertigung und Qualität stimmt.

Ich kaufe auch Bioprodukte und wähle die Grünen.


----------



## manurie (29. April 2012)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Das möchte ich doch gerne genauer wissen.
> Mir ging es primär umd Steuersatz und Tretlager, da ich mir das Werkzeug dafür nicht anschaffen will.


Brauchste auch kein Werkzeug extra dafür anschaffen, ich hab mein Tretlager und Kassette zb. beim örtlichen Radsporthändler für hochpreisige 5 montieren lassen.


----------



## Midgetman (29. April 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Was für eine "Garantiekarte" ist eigentlich gemeint? Ich habe zu meinem AM keine bekommen, obwohl ich den Rahmen persönlich bei Nicolai abgeholt habe...



ditto


----------



## sluette (29. April 2012)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Mir ging es auch um die Kulanz und Freundlichkeit in meinem Beitrag. Interessanterweise haben das ja die werten Leute von Rasant gratis gemacht, stelle ich mir die Frage wieso die das machen, aber N nicht?



als ich mein AM im Dez abgeholt habe hat Vinc mich noch gefragt ob ich irgendwelche teile dabei hätte die eingebaut werden sollen.
wie dem auch sein, der eine macht die erfahrung, der andere andere. liegt vielleicht an der tagesform eines jeden oder woran auch immer. für mich ist das thema durch. am anfang wird hart geschossen und 3 threads weiter war's ja dann doch nicht so schlimm, was ich extrem überflüssig finde. viel spass noch hier...


----------



## Locke_Denny (30. April 2012)

ohjee,, ich hatte das vor einem jahr mit meinem Liteville-Bruch (Riss) auch durch!

Gerade hier im Forum:
solche post finden nie ruhe, die einen wollen das nicht hoeren die anderen sind da sehr offen...und auch genauso reagiert der hersteller!!!! 

aber ich pers. finde das man solche (auch wenn nur selten vorkommenden) Brueche (Risse) posten sollte ... natuerlich mit einem bestimmten ton!

und jeder soll sich seine eig. meinung darüber bilden!

aber ich finde: ist doch gut ausgegangen, neue schwinge u lagereinbau zum halben preis, OK der ton, aber der ton ist heutzutage nirgends mehr der den es sein sollte..

und zum Urlaub:
wenn ich auf einem Trip gehe, pflege ich mein bike vorher u schaue mir mein bike genauer an, stell alles nach usw, somit kann ich mit gutem gewissen auf meinem trip gehen.....! Nicht bös gemeint!!!

Gruss
Denny


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. April 2012)

Ich dachte der Bruch ist im Urlaub passiert, oder?


----------



## Harvester (30. April 2012)

Sollte noch jemand mit  -N- Produkten nicht zufrieden sein -> per Post an mich, ich brauche da noch nen Helius Hauptrahmen in L^^


----------



## mightyEx (30. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Bruch ist im Urlaub passiert, oder?



Der TE hat den Riss am Anreisetag vor einer Tour entdeckt. Wann das genau passiert ist, steht nicht da und ist sicherlich auch unbekannt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. April 2012)

Dann verstehe ich das jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (30. April 2012)

.... momentan auch grad nicht so zufrieden... 
- Schaltauge vom Umfaller verbogen
- Irgend ein Lager am ULH knarrt... (Vermutlich Nadelhülse)


----------



## dubbel (30. April 2012)

beik wegschmeissen.


----------



## c_w (30. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Bruch ist im Urlaub passiert, oder?


Er ist im Urlaub entdeckt worden, so wie ich das verstehe.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. April 2012)

Sollte der Bruch schon zu Hause passiert sein, dann verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht....


----------



## WODAN (1. Mai 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> ###
> 
> 
> aber ich finde: ist doch gut ausgegangen, neue schwinge u lagereinbau zum halben preis, OK der ton, aber der ton ist heutzutage nirgends mehr der den es sein sollte..
> ...



Finde ich auch


----------



## Elfriede (1. Mai 2012)

Mich interessiert eigentlich nur, wer durch sein anscheinend unprofessionelles Verhalten für eine Immageschädigung bei Nicolai sorgt.

Wie gesagt, ich hätte einfach darum gebeten, den Kalle sprechen zu dürfen. Sicherlich ist ihm die Kundenzufriedenheit nach wie vor extrem wichtig und ein Fehlverhalten seiner Angestellten absolut inakzeptabel. 

Wie soll man aber als Geschäftsführer etc. für eine Verbesserung sorgen, wenn man nichts von den Problemen weiß.

Von daher... Von der Garantieabwicklung her sehe ich nicht das geringste Problem und die finanzielle Beteiligung ist durchaus gerechtfertigt. Wenn es zwischenmenschliche Probleme gibt, sollte man sich kurz entspannen und runterkommen und dann versuchen das Problem überlegt und zielorientiert anzugehen.

Das hat nichts mit Vergötterung der Firma Nicolai zu tun. Auch die bauen manchmal Sch..., aber sie stehen dann erfahungsgemäß dafür gerade und sorgen für eine vernünftige Lösung.


----------



## Peter K (1. Mai 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Das Nicolai in Hinsicht auf Kundenorientierung / -service etwas speziell ist, damit muss man leben. In der Hinsicht steht ein großer Hersteller natürlich anders da, da sitzen im Service natürlich geschulte Mitarbeiter, bei Nicolai läuft das manchmal einfach zu locker.



Ob bei den grossen Herstellern "Profis" oder was man darunter verstehen will am Servicetelefon sitzen, sei mal dahingestellt. Ob man mit einem "ranzigen" Support leben muss, ebenfalls.


----------



## Fully-Max (1. Mai 2012)

Ich kann den TE zum größten Teil leider nicht verstehen.

Das ein Lagerwechsel beim Schwingenwechsel ganz praktisch wäre kann 
ich nachvollziehen, dass dieser auf Kulanz gehen soll verstehe ich 
überhaut nicht. Warum sollte Nicolai das machen? 

Das diese die Reparatur erst nach Geldeingang für die neuen Lager 
begonnen haben kostet Zeit und Nerven, wer die allgemeine 
Zahlungsmoral der Deutschen kennt, kann dies eventuell auch noch nachvollziehen. 
Es ist nunmal ein kleiner Betrieb. Außerdem wissen wir ja nicht, inwieweit 
sich der TE über die 60 gefreut oder muckiert hat  

Auch die Geschichte mit der Bremsscheibe ist hier noch nicht weiter 
geklärt. Darfst du jetzt die 180er Scheiben fahren oder nicht?

Und dann würde es mich interessieren, ob du dich wegen des 
unfreundlichen Umgangs auch bei der Firma selbst gemeldet hast 
oder du dies bisher nur hier kund getan hast?

Das Problem ist, dass wir hier nur deine Seite der Medaille kennen.


----------



## mightyEx (1. Mai 2012)

Fully-Max schrieb:


> Auch die Geschichte mit der Bremsscheibe ist hier noch nicht weiter
> geklärt. Darfst du jetzt die 180er Scheiben fahren oder nicht?



Guck Dir mal das Schadensbild an, das kann gar nicht von einer zu  großen Scheibe stammen. Da müsste der Riss an anderer Stelle auftauchen . Der Riss ist auf der Antriebsseite, Scheibenbremsen werden für gewöhnlich auf der anderen Seite montiert  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mich leider etwas spät in den Thread eingelesen. 

Missverständnisse auf der kommunikativen Ebene, sei es im Ausdruck, der Intonation und der Sachlage, kann es immer geben.

Die von mir geprüften Fakten zeigen einen freundlichen und professionellen Umgangston von AdR sowie unserem Mechaniker per Mail. 
Was am Telefon passiert ist, kann niemand belegen. 
Die Auffassung der Tonlage und Aussagen kann von Gegenüber zu Gegenüber variieren.

Hier bitte ich an die Menschlichkeit und die Unterscheidung der verschiedenen Charaktäre zu denken. 

Die Tech sheets auf der Nicolai Homepage sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache was Freigaben und der Gleichen angeht. 
Somit ist das Argument der Scheibenbremsgröße natürlich hinfällig. 
Und in diesem Fall so und so nicht relevant. Da der Schaden nichts mit ihr zu tun hat. 
Richtig, es handelt sich um einen Materialfehler. 
Dieser wurde von uns anstandslos durch einen Tausch der Schwinge behoben.

Den Lagerwechsel für 62,50 Euro finde ich fair. (hier wurde nur Material berechnet)

Falls jemand Probleme mit einem unserer Mitarbeiter hat, so soll er uns dieses doch bitte mitteilen. [email protected] und [email protected] haben hierfür immer ein offenes Ohr und zumeist eine zufriedenstellende Lösung parat.
Denn auch hier handelt es sich um Menschen mit denen man reden kann.

Es wird doch niemandem der Kopf abgerissen wenn man auch direkt um einen freundlicheren Ton oder andere Herangehensweise bittet, schließlich sind wir alle erwachsen (zumindest auf dem Papier) und sollten gelernt haben, höflich und respektvoll miteinander umzugehen. 

In diesem Sinne

Viele Grüße 

Vincent


----------



## NoJan (2. Mai 2012)

!


----------



## Cyborg (2. Mai 2012)

Der Witz mit Vorabüberweisung muss ich mir merken.


----------



## cycophilipp (2. Mai 2012)

Cyborgs Signatur schrieb:


> Life is just a killing field it's all that's left - nothing's real





Cyborg schrieb:


> Der Witz mit Vorabüberweisung muss ich mir merken.




Deine Signatur spricht auf für sich. Die Zeile haste schön von Slipknot kopiert. Was die singen, solltest Du genauso nicht so ernst nehmen wie andere den Witz hier der Meinungsmache...


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Mai 2012)

Top Antwort !


----------



## Locke_Denny (3. Mai 2012)

gut ausgedrueckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (3. Mai 2012)

Sicherlich sind 60 â¬ Vorabkasse nicht die Welt, aber ab welcher Summe ist das Ganze denn sinnvoll? Volker erzÃ¤hlte da mal den Fall, das jemand seinen Rahmen zum Service einsandte und nachdem er dann die Rechnung bekam (Rahmen war vÃ¶llig runtergerockt) nur meinte das wÃ¤re ihm zu teuer und sie sollten doch den Schei$$ behalten. (hoffe, ich hab das richtig in Erinnerung)

Wie gesagt, in diesem Fall hier geht es um einen noch recht guten Rahmen und eine kleine Summe von 60â¬. Trotzdem kann ich es verstehen, wenn eine Firma aufgrund von schlechten Erfahrungen mit der Zahlungsmoral ihrer Kunden nur auf Vorkasse arbeitet. 
Ein neuer Rahmen kann bei Stornierung weiter verkauft werden, der "Pfandrahmen" jedoch nicht so ohne weiteres...


btw ist euch aufgefallen, das hier (fast) nur Leute negativ posten, die man sonst auch nicht hier sieht^^ (meine jetzt nicht den TE)


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> ist euch aufgefallen, das hier (fast) nur Leute negativ posten, die man sonst auch nicht hier sieht



ist doch immer  so... diese armen lichter.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Mai 2012)

Lasst doch diesen unseeligen Thread bitte endlich ruhen.


----------



## mightyEx (3. Mai 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> Sicherlich sind 60  Vorabkasse nicht die Welt, aber ab welcher Summe ist das Ganze denn sinnvoll? Volker erzählte da mal den Fall, das jemand seinen Rahmen zum Service einsandte und nachdem er dann die Rechnung bekam (Rahmen war völlig runtergerockt) nur meinte das wäre ihm zu teuer und sie sollten doch den Schei$$ behalten. (hoffe, ich hab das richtig in Erinnerung)



Also wenn ich eine Serviceleistung außerhalb der Garantieabdeckung in Anspruch nehme, fallen natürlich Kosten an, was sicherlich unbestritten ist. Über die Höhe der zu erwartenden Kosten kann man sich ja vorab informieren (macht man ja in der Regel woanders auch, bevor man den Auftrag erteilt, die Leistung auszuführen). Wenn einem die Sache zu teuer ist, lässt man's halt oder sucht nach Alternativen.

Unabhängig davon finde ich 60,-  auch nicht sehr viel Geld, wenn man die heutigen Arbeits- u. Materialkosten zugrunde legt. Wie das die Firma abrechnet (Vorkasse, Rechnung etc.), bleibt ihr überlassen. Wenn man halt als Firma schlechte Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Abrechnungsvarianten hat, geht man eben auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Lasst doch diesen unseeligen Thread bitte endlich ruhen.



word 

Bitte schliessen!


----------



## Cyborg (3. Mai 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Deine Signatur spricht auf für sich. Die Zeile haste schön von Slipknot kopiert. Was die singen, solltest Du genauso nicht so ernst nehmen


Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich meine Signatur von Slipknot kopiert habe? Ich bin doch number #6, sieht man geanau auf dem Benutzerbild. 



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Lasst doch diesen unseeligen Thread bitte endlich ruhen.


Besser ist es, bevor die eingeschworene N-Gemeinde noch mehr Image-Schaden anrichtet als der Service selbst.

ps: Auf der Stelle von AdR hätte ich gleich einen aktuellen Rahmenset verlangt, wer weiß ob der Hauptrahmen auch keinen Materialfehler hat, und keinen Lagersatz für lächerliche 60,-.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Mai 2012)

Cyborg schrieb:


> ...Besser ist es, bevor die eingeschworene N-Gemeinde noch mehr Image-Schaden anrichtet als der Service selbst.
> 
> ps: Auf der Stelle von AdR hätte ich gleich einen aktuellen Rahmenset verlangt, wer weiß ob der Hauptrahmen auch keinen Materialfehler hat, und keinen Lagersatz für lächerliche 60,-.


 
Wollte eigentlich nix mehr zu schreiben, nun tue ich es doch 

Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn? Denkst Du, CD durchleuchtet seine Rohrsätze vor dem Verschweißen auf Materialfehler? Was hat ein, durchaus ärgerlicher, Schwingenbruch mit dem Hauptrahmen zu tun? 

Inwieweit die 60 für das Lager gerechtfertigt waren, will und kann ich nicht bewerten. Wie Vincent schon schrieb, kann jeder mal einen schlechten Tag haben, was keine Entschuldigung, aber eine Begründung sein kann. Grundsätzlich gilt, wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es oft wieder heraus. Vielleicht war das ja der Grund, warum sowas nicht auf Kulanz lief.

Und nein, ich bin kein Fanboy.


----------



## DeppJones (3. Mai 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Von daher interessieren mich eher Produkterfahrungen und nicht Schadenregulierungserfahrungen




Schadensregulierung gehört aus meiner Sicht während der Garantiephase zum Produkt.
Immer wieder wird bei kleinen Herstellern (wie N. nun mal einer ist) der gute Kundenkontakt/Kundenbetreuung als Vorteil herausgestellt. Wenn dem nicht so ist, kann das durchaus auch mal erwähnt werden. 

Im übrigen wird tatsächlich nur der Vorgang und der persönliche Frust geschildert und keine Wertung durch das Forum verlangt. Wenn sich das Forum (analog zu den Lobhuddelein) dazu berufen fühlt die Sache zu diskutieren/bewerten, ist das so oder auch nicht....


PS: ich persönlich fahre kein Nicolai und finde sie auch nicht besonders schön/innovativ oder sonstwas. Ist aber mein persönlicher Eindruck...


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2012)

DeppJones schrieb:


> PS: ich persönlich fahre kein Nicolai und finde sie auch nicht besonders schön/innovativ oder sonstwas. Ist aber mein persönlicher Eindruck...



fährst aber eine art Helius Imitation.


----------



## Fully-Max (3. Mai 2012)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich meine Signatur von Slipknot kopiert habe? Ich bin doch number #6, sieht man geanau auf dem Benutzerbild.
> 
> Besser ist es, bevor die eingeschworene N-Gemeinde noch mehr Image-Schaden anrichtet als der Service selbst.
> 
> ps: Auf der Stelle von AdR hätte ich gleich einen aktuellen Rahmenset verlangt, wer weiß ob der Hauptrahmen auch keinen Materialfehler hat, und keinen Lagersatz für lächerliche 60,-.



Also dich möchte ich nicht als Kunde haben. Fahr mit deinem Auto mal in
 der Garantiezeit wegen eines defekten Querlenkers in die Werkstatt und
 verlang dann eine neue Karosserie  
Und die Lager sind Verschleißteile, die haben mit einer gebrochenen Schwinge nichts zu 
tun. Da ist ein preisliches entgegenkommen völlig ausreichend und in 
meinen Augen kundenfreundlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (3. Mai 2012)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich meine Signatur von Slipknot kopiert habe? Ich bin doch number #6, sieht man geanau auf dem Benutzerbild.



Ähm, weil auf der Mütze auf meinem Signatur-Bild "sLiPkNoT" draufsteht? Ich hör s auch nach wie vor ganz gern... Nach wie vor fetter Sound, wennauch sie früher besser gefallen haben, man bedenke die erste CD mit den ganzen Hammer Tracks wie Sic, Spit it out usw... 



Cyborg schrieb:


> Besser ist es, bevor die eingeschworene N-Gemeinde noch mehr Image-Schaden anrichtet als der Service selbst.
> 
> ps: Auf der Stelle von AdR hätte ich gleich einen aktuellen Rahmenset verlangt, wer weiß ob der Hauptrahmen auch keinen Materialfehler hat, und keinen Lagersatz für lächerliche 60,-.



Das meinst Du aber nicht ernst? Also wie viele schon geschrieben haben - sein Pech in Sachen Unkosten/Urlaubsverplanung liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht im Verantwortungsbereich von Nicolai. Wie er das so "spät" bemerken konnte, bedeutet für mich irgendwo, dass er sein Rad nicht sehr oft unter die Lupe nimmt... schau Dir den Karren doch mal auf den Bildern an, sieht nicht so richtig gepflegt aus - auch ein Aspekt, den ein echter Biker (der sein Bike sehr gern hat) nicht so richtig nachvollziehen kann. Der Bruch an dieser Stelle muss auch meiner Meinung nach ein Materialfehler sein, aufgrund der dort herrschenden Kräfte/Biegemomente ist das definitiv kein Gewaltbruch. Das kommt in einer Statistik leider auch vor, der TE hatte halt das Pech und andere "dank" ihm nicht. Neue Schwinge erhalten, Garantie wurde übertragen, Lagersatz für die Hälfte - finde ich ein faires Paket. Die "Garantiepflicht" eines Herstellers wurde hier auch schon ausführlich erläutert.
Eine 100%Kulanz-Erwartung auf Verschleissteile nach 2,5 Jahren Nutzung finde ich nicht wirklich normal.

Lächerliche 60 Euro sind für manche Deutsche ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des monatlichen "Einkommens"... lächerlich vielleicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass man dafür in der Kneipe 20 Bier bekommt oder 8-9 Cocktails... dreimal weniger im Jahr dicht, dafür die nächsten 3 Jahre keinen Stress damit.

Ich zerleg mein Rad teilweise vor dem Urlaub, damit ich das Risiko minimieren und einem Ausfall vorbeugen kann. 
Ein persönlicher Vergleich - ich fahre mit meinen 77kg ein Helius FR (15,5kg) für alles, er ein Helius RC mit ca. 100kg. Mir wäre so eine Gazelle vor allem in einem Urlaub viel zu windig, ich fahr vielleicht etwas materialbelastender als er, es sind aber imo auch große Unterschiede in Sachen Reserven. Aber das ist keine Kritik, sondern Ansichtssache.

Und hier deswegen so ein Fass aufzumachen, ist, wenn man an die Bild-Leser denkt, im Ansatz eine kleine Rufschädigung, denn hier lesen sehr viele mehr mit als manch einer denkt, die lesen aber nicht alle den kompletten Beitrag oder Thread durch, sondern behalten nur "Nicolai gebrochen, Hersteller reagiert unfreundlich, Material taugt nix". Das ist ja richtig n Freudenfeuer für die Liteviller, die nun leider für den Vergleich symbolisch herhalten müssen. Dort bekommst Du übrigens fürs gleiche Geld 100% made not in Germany. Jedoch muss jeder selber wissen, wo er kauft. De Facto aber ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, hierzulande schnell Ersatzteile für einen in Deutschland gefertigen Rahmen zu bekommen, aufgrund der geographischen Lage allein schon höher...


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Mai 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Und hier deswegen so ein Fass aufzumachen, ist, wenn man an die Bild-Leser denkt, im Ansatz eine kleine Rufschädigung, denn hier lesen sehr viele mehr mit als manch einer denkt, die lesen aber nicht alle den kompletten Beitrag oder Thread durch, sondern behalten nur "Nicolai gebrochen, Hersteller reagiert unfreundlich, Material taugt nix". Das ist ja richtig n Freudenfeuer für die Liteviller, die nun leider für den Vergleich symbolisch herhalten müssen. Dort bekommst Du übrigens fürs gleiche Geld 100% made not in Germany. Jedoch muss jeder selber wissen, wo er kauft. De Facto aber ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, hierzulande schnell Ersatzteile für einen in Deutschland gefertigen Rahmen zu bekommen, aufgrund der geographischen Lage allein schon höher...



Dieses Statement und die Aussage von Vincent beinhalten alles, worauf es ankommt Unzufriedenheit hin&oder her, aber sie sollte an die gewandt werden, die es auch betrifft und ich frage mich immer wieder, was manche vor 15 Jahren gemacht hätten In der heutigen Zeit kann man ja mal schnell seinen Frust äußern, aber man sollte auch die Auswirkungen bedenken und manche Dinge sehen mit ein wenig Abstand auch schon wieder anders aus
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte auch mal ein Problem mit meinem Nonius, wo ich von N echt einen Top-Service erhalten habe.
Ich denke das fertige Produkt zählt und da gibt es keine echte Alternative.

Zum Glück habe ich mein Nonius behalten und Samstag geht es mit zwei N nach Südtirol!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Mai 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Das meinst Du aber nicht ernst? Also wie viele schon geschrieben haben - sein Pech in Sachen Unkosten/Urlaubsverplanung liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht im Verantwortungsbereich von Nicolai. Wie er das so "spät" bemerken konnte, bedeutet für mich irgendwo, dass er sein Rad nicht sehr oft unter die Lupe nimmt... schau Dir den Karren doch mal auf den Bildern an, sieht nicht so richtig gepflegt aus - auch ein Aspekt, den ein echter Biker (der sein Bike sehr gern hat) nicht so richtig nachvollziehen kann.



1. Echte Biker putzen ihre Fahrräder nicht.
2. Echt benutzte Bikes schauen runtergerockt aus.
3. Der Riss war hinter den Kettenblättern wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich glaub nicht dass man ihn da einfach so sieht.


----------



## cycophilipp (3. Mai 2012)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> 3. Der Riss war hinter den Kettenblättern wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich glaub nicht dass man ihn da einfach so sieht.



kuck nochmal genauer die Bilder an. Darunter war gar nichts, eher schön sichtbar...

Zu 1./2. -


----------



## stuk (4. Mai 2012)

schönen Urlaub Marco....


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2012)

Danke. Bin schon gespannt, wie sich mein AM in den Alpen macht.


----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2012)

Mit bravour wird es sie meistern


----------



## DeppJones (4. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> fährst aber eine art Helius Imitation.



Nur preiswerter und schöner. ansonsten auch komplett in Germany gebaut und einige Features die bei N. extra kosten sind serienmäßig an bord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (4. Mai 2012)

Gib es auf DeppJones , Du kannst uns nicht ärgern .......
Und viel Glück mit deinem Fahrrad !


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2012)

DeppJones schrieb:


> und schöner.



   die passenden Smileys dazu .


----------



## cryptic. (4. Mai 2012)

Was kostet eigentlich das Ergon-Hörnchen-Feature bei N Aufpreis? Gibts die auch in extra love?


----------



## sluette (4. Mai 2012)

DeppJones schrieb:


> Nur preiswerter und schöner. ansonsten auch komplett in Germany gebaut und einige Features die bei N. extra kosten sind serienmäßig an bord



gott sei dank lässt sich über geschmack nicht streiten, ansonsten wirst du hier mit deinem abgestützten eingelenkter keine punkte landen können.


----------



## fuelex (4. Mai 2012)

also Trek hat bei einem Riss im Hinterbau gleich den ganzen Rahmen getauscht


----------



## timtim (4. Mai 2012)

Das hilft wohl auch nicht wirklich ,wenn ständig die Schwinge wieder bricht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (5. Mai 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> ..., aber man sollte auch die Auswirkungen bedenken ...



Und genau DIES sollten sich einige N Jünger einmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. AdR hat in sauber formulierter Weise seine Sicht der Dinge geschildert., den Hersteller mehr als fair behandelt (da geht´s in anderen Foren, anderer Hersteller unbeherrschter zu) und in meinen Augen nicht übertrieben. Das Statment von Vinc kam ebenso professionell rüber und lässt gutes Reputationsmanagement erkennen ABER, ... die die hier nachtreten, Rufschädigung unterstellen oder sich mehr als 1x im Ton vergreifen, DAS ist ein Armutszeugnis für jeden Einzelnen ... und schadet N sicherlich mehr als ein wohl formulierter Erfahrungsbericht, in welchem keine Beleidigungen oder herabwürdigende Wortwahl zu finden ist. Typisch Web 2.0 ... vors Schienbein treten und kichernd weg rennen


----------



## Nill (6. Mai 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Das hilft wohl auch nicht wirklich ,wenn ständig die Schwinge wieder bricht......



Ansichtssache 

Lieber 5 Kostenlose Schwingen und einen neuen Rahmen, als eine die was kostet. ..... duck und weg

Jungs das Wetter ist schön -> raus mit euch radfahren !

Um mal hier ein bisschen in die Wunden zu drücken


----------



## kitor (3. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man Liteville mit N vergleichen?



Leider ja, dort baut man in etwa dasselbe, allerdings mit aktueller Lagertechnik.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2012)

kitor schrieb:


> Leider ja, dort baut man in etwa dasselbe, allerdings mit aktueller Lagertechnik.



kitor, was meinst du mit "aktueller Lagertechnik" ?


----------



## provester (6. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kitor, was meinst du mit "aktueller Lagertechnik" ?



Vielleicht meint er, dass die Lager bei Nicolai anscheinend eine Schwachstelle sind - meine waren jedenfalls nach nicht einmal einem Jahr durch - hab jetzt auf AFR-Lager inkl. Stahlachse gewechselt - mal schauen wie lange es hält 

Hab irgendwie keine Lust jedes Jahr für >100 EUR Lager zu wechseln... Finde Nicolai sollte hier mal nacharbeiten..


----------



## bertrueger (6. Juli 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Finde Nicolai sollte hier mal nacharbeiten..



Ich hoffe stark, dass Nicolai an der Lagerung nichts ändert. Rillenkugellager, wie von anderen Herstellern verwendet, taugen bei dem Einsatzweck nicht wirklich.

Gruß Bert


----------



## provester (6. Juli 2012)

bertrueger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe stark, dass Nicolai an der Lagerung nichts ändert. Rillenkugellager, wie von anderen Herstellern verwendet, taugen bei dem Einsatzweck nicht wirklich.
> 
> Gruß Bert



Kunststofflager für AM/FR jedenfalls noch weniger - so zumindest meine Erfahrung...


----------



## bertrueger (6. Juli 2012)

Wie oft hast du die Lager nachgestellt bis diese wirklich verschlissen waren? Meine sind übrigens auch bald fällig, diese verrichten aber schon seit anfang 2010 ihren Dienst.

Gruß Bert


----------



## provester (6. Juli 2012)

Genau hierbei scheint ja das Problem zu liegen - wenn die Kunststofflager erstmal einen weg haben, sprich oval statt rund sind, hat es sich mit nachstellen erledigt... Hoffe mit dem Wechsel auf Stahl (AFR) wird´s jetzt haltbarer.

Einsatz bisher: regelmäßige Touren und lediglich 2x Bikepark, allerdings aber auch mit 0,1t nackt...

Gruß


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er, dass die Lager bei Nicolai anscheinend eine Schwachstelle sind .



was ich in den letzten jahren an rahmenleichen gesehen habe, kannst du dir sicherlich nicht vorstellen. 
90% aller der Rahmen haben ihre industr. lager defekt, und das meist schon nach 1nem jahr. . . 
weil die industr.lager ab werk fast ohne fett eingebaut werden.

egal ob intense /santa cruz u. wie sie auch alle heissen,- betrifft nicht nur die  billig rahmen.


hab bisher mit der -N- Lagertechnick keinerlei schlechte erfahrung gemacht,- im gegenteil. . . 
mein altes AM war 2 jahre alt und lief wie am ersten tag 
(trotz meinen fast 90 kg.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (10. Juli 2012)

Die Lagerung die Nicolai verbaut, Axialgleitscheiben mit Radialnadellager oder Gleitlager ist natürlcih ein vielfaches Belastbarer als die Industrielager.

Allerdings verschlechtert sich das Ansprechen, sprich man hat mehr Haftreibung, das fällt mir doch recht deutlich auf im Vergleich zu kugelgelagerten Bikes.

Die Axialscheiben muss man minimum einmal im jahr tauschen sonst wirds sehr zäh, da sie einlaufen und auch nachstellen nichts bringt, da man damit ja lediglich die Spannlaschen des Rahmen konisch zieht.

Die Nadellager verschleissen hingegen kaum.

Die Igus Gleitlager bekommt man für Centbeträge nachgekauft.

Ein kugelgelagertes Bike braucht einmal im Jahr einen Lagertausch, der Aufwand ist in etwa derselbe.

Ideal wäre eine gedichtete Kombination aus Axial / Radialnadellager, *träum* die dann auch noch leicht und kompakt ist.


----------



## sluette (10. Juli 2012)

John McLeash schrieb:


> ...Die Axialscheiben muss man minimum einmal im jahr tauschen sonst wirds sehr zäh, da sie einlaufen und auch nachstellen nichts bringt, da man damit ja lediglich die Spannlaschen des Rahmen konisch zieht...



kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen aber jeder macht ja seine unterschiedlichen erfahrungen. meine beziehen sich auf Helius DH, Nonius CC, Helius CC und 2xAM... hab die rahmen 2-4 Jahre gefahren und die scheiben max. einmal pro jahr gesäubert aber nix getauscht. null Probleme bisher...


----------



## siq (13. Juli 2012)

man kann aber auch alle Lagerungen ( ausser dem oberen Bundlager am Umlenkhebel ) mit Nadellagerung bestellen/umbauen. Allerdings gehen dann auch "nur" noch Stahlachsen. 
Ich habe das bei meinem HeliusCC Modell05 so gemacht und es nicht bereut.


----------



## Harvester (13. Juli 2012)

btt please


----------



## Kor74 (14. Juli 2012)

Was hat mal der Falco gesagt.
Alles was fahrbar ist kriegt man irgendwie kaputt.
So was kann auch bei Nicolai vorkommen. Wichtig ist auch der reibungslose ablauf danach.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Juli 2012)

Jeder der gehofft hat dass der Thread ein Ende hat, wird hiermit bitter enttäuscht...

Da ich gerade am überlegen bin ob ich mir eine Helius AM hole und mich hier fleißig einlese, finde ich sowohl positive als auch negative Erfahrungsberichte wichtig und lesenswert.

Warum jeder zweite Nicolai-Fahrer hier von "Ein Fass aufmachen" spricht kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Meiner Meinung nach wurden hier nur die Fakten aus Sicht des Kunden geschildert.

Verabschieden muss man sich, so sehe ich das zumindest, davon, dass der Preis etwas mit Kulanz oder Garantie zu tun hat. Warum sollte ein Hersteller, dessen Rahmen 2000 Euro kostet kulanter sein als einer der 1000 Euro kostet? Schließlich hat der Artikel auch (meistens) einen entsprechenden Mehrwert durch hochwertiges Material oder umsichtige Produktion. Ich erwarte von einem Mercedes-Händler auch nicht mehr Kulanz als von einem Fiat-Händler.

Unabhängig davon wie schlecht der Mitarbeiter nun evtl. drauf war, finde ich es auch aller Ehren wert, dass die Garantie auf den Zweitbesitzer übertragen wurde. Das allein finde ich kulant genug!

Darüber hinaus kann man, gerade für so eine kleine Firma, nicht wirklich erwarten, jeden Schaden einfach durch zuwinken, nach dem Motto: "Klar bekommst Du Ersatz für das Rad, egal was Du damit gemacht hast." Eine Firma hat nichts zu verschenken und manchmal muss Dummheit des Endkunden auch bestraft werden. Irgendwo hab ich dazu mal einen Spruch gelesen, der etwa so ging:
"Kein Produkt ist unfehlbar, die Kunden sind einfach zu kreativ"

Und ich wünsche mir mehr auch weniger positive Nachrichten, nur so wird das Bild einer Firma rund.
Denn niemand ist perfekt und wer den Eindruck erwecken will, macht sich unglaubwürdig.

Bei mir ist Nicolai nach wie vor unter den Top 3 und ich hoffe innerhalb der nächsten paar Wochen mal eins Probe fahren zu können....


----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2012)

Wer sind denn die anderen 2?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. August 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wer sind denn die anderen 2?




*Banshee RUNE

Transition COVERT*

und evt. noch:
Carver Community Bike


Ich finde vor allem die 4-fach Federwegseinstellung am Hinterbau ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
136 zum Trail-Shredden und 158 oder 171 zum "endurigen light-freeriden"


----------

